# Luna is making my boyfriend break out in hives



## cedarnouns (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey everyone. Me and my boyfriend are new proud parents of an amazing 2 1/2 month old pitbull. However, in the past 3 days she has been making my boyfriend break out in hives. But we are completely in love with her and she is not going anywhere! Benadryl has been helping him, we have been putting her in her crate at night instead of sleeping with us, and today she got a bath (and did great). So far, no hives today. We used her flea medicine on her after her first vet visit. She does bite at her legs a little recently and yesterday before her bath I could see her dandruff.

Our solution is pretty much to give her a weekly bath, keep her in her crate at night, and keep up with allergy medicine for my BF.

Anyone have any experience like this? my boyfriend used to have the most dander-filled cat EVER, and he's had dogs, and never had an allergy to anything! It's so random. Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow, that just stinks, my first suggestion would be to bath her at least every two weeks, bathing her too often, like once a week, depleats her bodies natural oil build up it is needed for the skin conditioning, you may dry it out by bathing to often, but, lol, there are wipes, such as baby wipes or blech wipes, something with bacterial killers in it to wipe her down with every morning and every night, it will help elminate any dust or allergens she picks up from outside.

The b/f takin Benedryll will help but if becomes more serious he may have to seek a Dr.'s help for allergy tests to determine what the cayse is 

Good Luck


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the same issue just found out the last 4 months im allergic to the dogs. Same symptoms red itchy rash /hives wherever i come in contact with them . Im fine petting them and kissin them but if they touch anywhere else like my face or neck or arms i break out. benedryl helps but I only take it when I know there is going to be alot of touching like bath days lol { I hate taking pills}. I did find excess baths harmed the skin and infact made my allergies worse I think from dander I put my dogs on omega 3-6-9 or any good fish oil would work I found it helped there skin and coat cause they do lose alot of oils in baths and in fact it helped my allergies a bit im thinking less dander casue there skin isnt as dry.?? 

The other thing I found that helped was getting luna out of the bed at night { yes one of my girls is luna as well lol} she sleeps on the floor by the bed or on the couch depending what she wants. They like to snuggle in bed with me during the day but I just keep ontop of changing the bedding alot and thats helped as well.

Your boyfriend can go get an allergy test but really they arent all that accurate would prob come up allergic to more things then he really is lol. if you ahve a allergy its simple either learn to live with it and find simple remedys to help you through or rehome the dog. Im like you my dogs arent going anywhere so I just learn to live with it. benadryl helps on the bad days other times i just suffer through lol , but they are sooo worth it


----------



## cedarnouns (Dec 27, 2010)

how do you give her the fish oil pill? put it in bread or something?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i just give it in a peice of cheese to my picky dogs the others i just throw in with the food and luna will eat the pill in whole lol , if they really picky you can pop the capsul open and put on food that way. for my adults they get 2 pills a day


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

I sure hope you don't have to get a new boy friend!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am allergic to a few of my dogs, I just deal with it! lol It should get better over time but the more you bathe the dog the more you dry out the coat. Drying out the coat is not good because then you see dandruff or dander. Dander is what people are mostly allergic to. That is why poodles are good for people with allergies they do not shed as much and have low dander.
There is a product called Alerpet D that is made for dogs and you can wipe them down with it vs giving a bath and it reduces dander. It is cheap and worth a try to see if it helps. I have many clients who say it works great.

Here is some info on it
Allerpet/D for Dogs - Pet Allergy - Dog Dander - AchooAllergy.com


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Let me know what works, cause my best friend can't come over anymore,cause she breaks out in hives,so much it's painful for her.
And it's only with pit bulls. :/


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I get this sometimes when I have a lot of contact on my bare arms with Loki. I was recently tested for allergies and found out I am not allergic to dogs but to dust mites. If Loki needs a bath and I come in contact with his fur I break out, but from the dirt and dust in his fur, not actually from him. My Dr. recommended frequent bathing (for the dog, lol), which sounds like you are already doing so it seems you are making right first steps to correcting this issue


----------



## cedarnouns (Dec 27, 2010)

thank you i will definitely get that!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Bruce TGPs said:


> I sure hope you don't have to get a new boy friend!!!


I was going to say "it is time for a new bf". LoL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Your BF is allergic - he needs to go to the doc to see how allergic he is & go from there. May need prescription allergy meds & epee pen.

Allergies are a funny thing & not something to play with...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> Let me know what works, cause my best friend can't come over anymore,cause she breaks out in hives,so much it's painful for her.
> And it's only with pit bulls. :/


It's very possible it's just their short fur has a tendency to poke and shove contaminants under the skin...and not that she is solely allergic to pit bulls.



Lex's Guardian said:


> Your BF is allergic - he needs to go to the doc to see how allergic he is & go from there. May need prescription allergy meds & epee pen.
> 
> Allergies are a funny thing & not something to play with...


I agree, first step is identifying what triggers allergy attacks and either using steps to correct or avoid what is being reacted to.


----------

